# Dolphin @ CLT??



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

Heard a rumor that dolphin were hanging out or at least seen at the CLT. Any truth to that? Seems a little close in.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

nope that happens almost every year, usually the headboats that fish around the tower reef catch or at least see some every summer. occasionally a few will be caught off obx piers.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

CLT is 13 miles offshore from rudee inlet. since may i have been to the tower about 8 times, i know of 3 times so far this year that mahi have been caught WITHIN 7 miles off sandbridge !! i was out there for one of them trips and saw them myself at the bouy i was tied too chumming for cobia !


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Hey Jamie*

Have you caught any cobia this year at all???


----------

